# Work Documentation Help



## Vin

Hey Everyone,

Question for you. Things at my work have been a little hostile. My question is, does anyone know of any good daily tracking software for time/issues, etc? I need it to be sortable by issue/date/manager/etc. 

I could use Word, or Excel, but I would something better, in order to track issues, emails, and other things that arise. 

Please let me know if you use or know anyone who uses something similar.


----------



## J-Will

Whole lotta nothing for ya bud. Sorry.


----------



## paracordist

J-Will said:


> Whole lotta nothing for ya bud. Sorry.


Dido.:dunno:


----------



## havasu

I kept a 5 year running log on a problem I was experiencing, and used Word. I was able to easily build a daily diary with the easy option of cut and pasting e-mails.


----------



## Southern_cordist

I would use word or excel. Since you can create unlimited tabs (by month?) and using filters, comment boxes, etc. you could keep it relatively clean and organized and still searchable. Or if you're feeling frisky, you can build a database from Microsoft Access. Hope it all works out bud!


----------



## Vin

havasu said:


> I kept a 5 year running log on a problem I was experiencing, and used Word. I was able to easily build a daily diary with the easy option of cut and pasting e-mails.





Southern_cordist said:


> I would use word or excel. Since you can create unlimited tabs (by month?) and using filters, comment boxes, etc. you could keep it relatively clean and organized and still searchable. Or if you're feeling frisky, you can build a database from Microsoft Access. Hope it all works out bud!


Thanks guys. I probably will use that or Excel. This was a serious post, believe it or not. I have some management issues I need to keep track of.

Gives me an idea for an app though! 

I built a database in access for now because I wanted different tables for managers, issues, projects, progressive action (buzzword here).

I appreciate the help though!


----------



## havasu

If they are throwing the "progressive action" phrase towards you, it appears you have already been labelled, and time to look for another job.


----------



## Vin

havasu said:


> If they are throwing the "progressive action" phrase towards you, it appears you have already been labelled, and time to look for another job.


My thought too. What started it was I applied for a Senior Analyst job, and my boss immediately shot me down telling me I wasn't ready, and I needed some more time.

This position deals with our State Assessment team, which she didn't think I was qualified for.

This week, they moved me over to the State team to "help out" for a while. So I am qualified to do their work, just not qualified for the actual title and pay. 

Laugh!


----------



## Shooter

Can you tell us more about the issue?


----------



## Vin

Austin said:


> Can you tell us more about the issue?


Meh. Not without sounding like a whiny girl. It's just typical "bad boss" stuff. Things I feel she does that is unethical, immoral, and unprofessional. 

I guess I am more angry off they have some weird lack of trust in my abilities, even though I was hired from 2000 miles away because of my knowledge and expertise. It's mind numbing trying to figure that out.


----------



## Shooter

Been there. I don't mind you sounding like a whiny girl. I know a couple and love them dearly.


----------



## flpresson

Where I used to work, a bank, we used a homegrown RAG(Red/Amber/Green) report. It allows you to prioritize projects by those colors. I will look and see if there are any apps out there available for you.

Here is a site that will show you how to apply RAG to your exel workbook through conditional formatting, (easy peasy). When used in exel it enables you to see "at a glance" things that need immediate attention, in progress, and complete. Hope this helps.

http://teachr.blogspot.com/2009/05/rag-red-amber-and-green-reporting.html


----------



## Vin

flpresson said:


> Where I used to work, a bank, we used a homegrown RAG(Red/Amber/Green) report. It allows you to prioritize projects by those colors. I will look and see if there are any apps out there available for you.
> 
> Here is a site that will show you how to apply RAG to your exel workbook through conditional formatting, (easy peasy). When used in exel it enables you to see "at a glance" things that need immediate attention, in progress, and complete. Hope this helps.
> 
> http://teachr.blogspot.com/2009/05/rag-red-amber-and-green-reporting.html


Thank you! :2thmup: I will check it out and report back.


----------



## Hydrashoks

I'd advise FranklinCovey planner software. His idea is work/life balance, and assists in record keeping on a daily basis and task prioritization.
I've gone thru a few of his seminars and at one point had reviewed all he had to publish (RIP).
Getting yourself organized in one linear fashion will bring you a comfort level and ability to better track what you're going thru.
Personal disclosure, at one point in my career I had a real micro-manager for a boss. I'm used to being left in the field at my own management, as execution and follow up are two of my strongest traits. Unfortunately, interpersonal relationships happened to be an opportunity at that time, and this fella would do a good job of baiting the hook for me.
Fact is, people don't leave jobs, they leave bosses. If you're not one w an irrational expectation of entitlement, then this person probably isn't in alignment with you, and will eventually work themselves out. Hold fast.
Work politics are never about who does the best job, etc. It's about two sets of rules. Rules for who the bosses like, and rules for the rest of the masses. As unpalatable as it sounds, sometimes you have to play by their rules until you advance to where your clout can make a difference.
In the investigations field that i'm in I use Microsoft Outlook for a ton of documentation. I even have a habit of simply emailing myself notes, and then parenting off of that w a reply for further notes. That shows a chain, and if need be, I can zap it off to who I need to. For personal record taking, i've started using a on-line dropbox so if something goes down, and my position is eliminated, i'll have it instantly. In my line of work I don't give my team the 'two week' notice, and i wouldn't expect my supervisors to do that either. There's too much at stake regarding that. Bear that in mind. That mentality is solid in the IT/data access field as well. If your email doesn't work, that's usually the first to go LOL...
Hope this helps.


----------

